

Read My Tweets redesigned.  (Tweet exchange with reading comprehension check.) - amichail

Hopefully it is easier to understand and looks a bit more professional now:<p>http://www.readmytweets.com
======
brk
Dude, seriously.

What is the point of this submission? Can you imagine if everyone who tossed
up a "rate my webapp" post here then came back and posted again everytime they
updated it?

No offense, but I think you should grow your userbase via other means.

~~~
amichail
This hopefully will become the "other means". If Read My Tweets (or a text ad
variant) becomes popular, then you can use it to direct traffic to your site.

The problem with paid advertising is that it doesn't really reach the early
adopter crowd -- they have learned to ignore advertising altogether.

It's time for an alternative.

~~~
brk
Perhaps it's just me, but I cringe at the idea of HN becoming a user
harvesting site. That mentality is what has, IMO, drug Digg and Reddit and the
others down.

~~~
amichail
I mean that my site or similar will become that means -- not HN.

